# Radon ZR Team 7.0 2013 oder 2014



## ManneMUC (14. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ziemlicher Neuling was MTB angeht und über das Forum hier auf Radon und das *ZR Team 7.0* gestoßen. 

Scheint ja prinzipiell für Einsteiger eine gute Wahl zu sein?

Habe nun einen Shop gefunden, wo ich noch das 2013er Model bekommen kann.
Was ist denn von der Ausstattung her besser/empfehlenswerter?das 2013er oder das 2014er?
Die 50 Unterschied sind zu vernachlässigen...

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Manne


----------



## Markdierk (14. September 2013)

Kannst du die 2013er Specs posten? Ohne sie genau zu sehen würde ich behaupten, dass diese verschwindend gering sein werden. Austattung kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor. 
Gutes Einsteigerbike ist es ohne Frage, ich würde wohl 1000 Euro investieren(wenn man vor hat in Zukunft öfter zu biken) damit keine Deore oder Gruppenlosen Parts mehr verbaut sind, ist aber nicht wirklich relevant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManneMUC (14. September 2013)

Aber gerne doch (2013 gabs nur noch auf der englischen Seite) - s. Anhang, beim reinkopieren verhaut er mir immer alles...

 Was wäre dann die "Deore-lose" Empfehlung?


----------



## filiale (14. September 2013)

Ist praktisch kein Unterschied. Aber wenn die Bremse schon in der untersten Kategorie anzufinden ist, dann würde ich die Shimano der Avid vorziehen. Ich lese hier zwar immer nur von Problemen mit Avid 3 - 7, aber da würde ich drauf tippen das auch im Vergleich zwischen der Avid 1 und der Shimano 3xx letztere besser abschneidet. Außerdem bin ich ein race face Fan, somit würde ich ganz klar das 2014 nehmen...wenn Dir die Farbe des Rades gefällt !


----------



## Markdierk (14. September 2013)

Würde wohl auch das 2014er nehmen, vielleicht nach einer Saison dann auch die Nobby Nics als Reifen nehmen. Die Unterschiede sind wirklich zu vernachlässigen und die Shimano Bremsen unter Umständen etwas besser als die Avid. Wie gesagt ist nicht wirklich relevant. 
Bezüglich de Empfehlung kann ich im Radon Sortiment leider kein 1000 Euro Bike mehr erkennen. Die haben dann XT oder SLX Komponenten, das ist meiner Meinung nach (besonders SLX) so preis/leistungstechnisch der beste Kompromiss. 
Würde also unter Umständen mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen, weiß nicht ob bei Radon da noch was kommt. 
Denke für ca 1000 Euro würdest du ein Bike mit Reba RL Gabel und XT/SLX Komponenten bekommen, das wäre mein Favorit.
Gruppenlose Shimano (steht in der Bezeichnung dann einfach nur Shimano ohne den Zusatz SLX/LX usw) würde ich meiden, Deore ist anständige Qualität zumal Shimano die teure Tecnologie immer mehr auch in den "billigen" Gruppen verbaut. Meistens halt erst ab der Bezeichnugn SLX.
Früher war das Standard, heute wird auch dann schon gespart und viele Hersteller haben keine 26er mehr im Angebot.
Kannst bei dem Bike aber auch guten Gewissens zuschlagen.


----------

